# GT: Game 8 Clippers vs 76ers 11/18



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*







@








Los Angeles Clipper(5-2) @ Philadelphia 76ers(?-?)

WHEN: Saturday, November 18th at 7:30 PM PST and 10:30 PM EST
WHERE: Staples Center in Los Angeles, California
MEDIA: KTLA the CW; KABC 790 AM 
Clippers Last Game: 112-90 Loss at Jazz 
SunsLast Game: ?-? ??? at Suns 



Clippers Projected Starters







|







|







|







|








Sam Cassell | Cuttino Mobley | Quinton Ross | Elton Brand | Chris Kaman

Key Reserves







|







|








Shaun Livingston | Corey Maggette | Tim Thomas

76ers Projected Starters







|







|







|







|








Kevin Ollie | Allen Iverson | Andre Igoudala | Chris Webber | Samuel Dalembert

76ers Key Reserves







|







|








Willie Green | Kyle Korver | Rodney Carney

Q's Quote:
"Happy 500th birthday Sam Cassell, give the team a win as you barely enter your teenage years as an extraterrestrial. 76ers are coming off a back to back as they play the Phoenix Suns tonight, meaning the starting unit might change around if the Suns are to tire out the veterans(not named Allen Iverson), on the 6ers roster. While the Clippers are coming off a five game rest after an embaressing loss to the Utah Jazz. Chris Kaman is reportedly starting to get into sync and let's hope that's the truth, not lies. With Kevin Ollie starting, it gives Sam Cassell a break for him on the defensive end, as Ollie is not a threat to score. Key matchup though, is Brand vs Webber as these two always have great games against one another. I will be at the game, and the Clippers are 2-0 when I'm at the game during the regular season(0-1 in pre-season). "


Q's Prediciton: Clippers Win 106-91
Q's Prediction Record: 6-1

<param name="AllowScriptAccess" value="never" /><PARAM NAME=movie VALUE="http://www.blingyblob.com/countdown/countdownD4.swf?tyear1=2006&tmonth1=11&tday1=18&thours1=19&tminutes1=30&event=Gametime vs Philadelphia&clr=0x555555&tseconds1=0"> <PARAM NAME=loop VALUE=false> <PARAM NAME=menu VALUE=false> <PARAM NAME=quality VALUE=high> <PARAM NAME=bgcolor VALUE=0x555555> <EMBED src="http://www.blingyblob.com/countdown/countdownD4.swf?tyear1=2006&tmonth1=11&tday1=18&thours1=19&tminutes1=30&event=Gametime vs Philadelphia&clr=0x555555&tseconds1=0" loop=false menu=false quality=high bgcolor=0 WIDTH="257" HEIGHT="160" NAME="a" ALIGN="" TYPE="application/x-shockwave-flash" PLUGINSPAGE="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer"></EMBED>*​


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Should be an interesting match up. Though the way the Clippers are playing at home I expect them to win. Thing I am looking at is Korver and his VERY high 3FG%. I also feel that is is Kaman's night to shine. I expect him to break out of his funk.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

i figure maggette to be the x-factor...ross will start against iguodala, but when korver comes in, i expect dunleavy to counter with a maggette substitution, and i don't think korver has it in him to guard maggs...


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

kaman somehow managed to deprove in the last game. i think he might be able to bounce back in this game :gopray:


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

Webber's been playing very poorly recently, while AI and Korver have been the opposite. Still, I don't see why the Clips can't lock down the 76s- on the other end, the Clips offense will be too much for Philly.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Just noticed that the 76ers are playing tonight. That helps as they have to travel and will be tired.


----------



## Number2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Phew... I hope it's a mistype from gross1fan... we are not AT 76'ers... right... hahahah... 

HOLY SMOKES !!!! Clippers -9.5 today...


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

this is a must win...regardless of how poor livingston or kaman plays today


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Webber is not playing. Hmm... I wonder how this relates to his recent comments.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell, Mobley, Ross, Brand, and Kaman vs. Ollie, Iverson, Iguodala, Randolph, and Dalembert


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Dalembert wins the tap.

Ollier misses an open jumper.

Dalembert blocks Kaman.

Dalembert hits the jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell misses in and out.

IGgy misses but its gets tipped back.

Dalembert hits another outside jumper.

Brand with his nice jumper!

Dalembert hits another shot.

Brand misses after the slight post up.

AI misses twice but still the Clippers don't get the ball.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

AI drives for the layup.

Mobley posts up and scores!

Dalembert travels.

Mobley misses it but Brand gets but looses it. :curse:

Ollie hits the jumper.

Brand misses the jumper.

Ollie turns it over.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell throws it away.

AI hits the open jumper.

Ross travels.

oh brother....


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ross misses the open jumper but Brand gets and gets fouled.

Brand makes both FT's. Nice to see him make both.

Randolph makes an interesting shot.

Brand drives and gets fouled on the shot.

He put the hurt on Dalembert at leasat on his family jewels.

Clippers down 6-14.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Haha still looks like Dalembert's jewel's are still hurting him.

Brand makes both FT's.

Ross blocks and steals it!

Cassell misses but Ross gets the rebound.

Cassell turns it over.

Ollie makes the easy layup.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

We NEED Corey in there --- instant energy AND Rebounder.

WE have neither at this point.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

sam sucks...but i rather have him shooting than shaun livingston. guess we are screwed


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell misses.

Ai misses in and out.

Defensive 3 on the Sixers.

Cassell makes the FT.

Kaman makes a good drive but misses, Cassell gets it and gives it away...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ai makes both FT's.

Livingston and TT are in.

MObley with the terrible pass.

Randolph misses the goofy shot.

TT drives and misses.

IGgy misses the layup badly.

Mobley misses the open jumper.

Timeout taken by Philly.

Clippers down 9-18.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

2-14 FG start for clips. DO SOMETHING QUICK


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Re: Shaun ... I acually believe that if Dunleavy STOPS walking the sideline calling EVERYTHING and allow Shaun to play his game and get the ball to the shooters he'd be alright.

DUNBLEAVY needs to sit down and let them play. How can you be IN the game and LISTENING to him call every play? Geez.

I have not given up on Shaun, maybe playing for Dunleavy he won't develop, but with another coach in the right system he will be everything we see of him before Dunleavy got ahold of him. (ala Wilcox)


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Korver misses and Mobley steals the rebound.

Livingston travels,,,,,,,,,,,,,

Maggette is now in.

Green hits a 3.....

Brand misses the jumper.

AI drives and scores.

I think the Clippers blew it already...


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Corey AND Shaun in. Kaman out, Don't know who's playing center.

Crowd booing.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Forget that MATCH UP ****. Bring in new coach and let them play.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette makes the 'uncanny' jumper.

Korver misses the 3.

Maggette posts up and gets fouled. good job Maggette.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston blocks AI.

End of quarter.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

is this really the same team taht nearly made it to the WCF last year? well i guess same could be said for phx and dallas. clips really havent been playing their best ball lately, but come december, i expect MUCH BETTER execution. 

and even tho THIS game looks grim right now they can still get it under control later on and come back to win it.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

End of 1st:

Clippers 25
Sixers 13

No comment the Clippers are sucking it up tonight.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Yeah ... bring in the two players you all don't want and what happens?????

Team comea alive. Corey scoring and getting to the basket; Shaun blocking...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Carney fouls Brand,non-shooting.

Maggette misses a bad shot but TT gets and scores!

Brand steals it.

Maggette misses an open 3.


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps (Nov 11, 2005)

Aw on Yahoo it said Tim-Thomas hits a 3 foot hook shot in the lane. I thought it said 3-point hook shot


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Why in the world did Dunleavy pull Mobley now? QRoss hadn't done anything right yet.

These guys don't get a chance to get a rhythm.


I WANT A NEW COACH --- NOW.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Green hits a jumper.

AI steals it and scores easily.

TT posts up and scores, that nice to see.

TT fouls Carney on the shot.

Carney makes 1 out of 2.

Livingston with the bad pass.

AI drives and scores.

Maggette misses a bad 3.....................................................................................................................................


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Livingston and Corey are looking horrible.......... PLEASE put Cassell back out there...


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

livingston FREAKING BLOWS

GET HIM OUT OF THERE AND PUT IN EWING PLEASE


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Iggy shots or throws a bad pass?

Good boy Maggette, just drive and get fouled we need that right now.


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps (Nov 11, 2005)

Corey Maggette looks asian.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

bless your heart iverson, for showing mercy by taking a breather


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette makes both FT's.

Haha Cassell does the smart move in getting the offensive foul.

Cassell misses and TT gets the loose ball foul.

Korver misses an open 3.

Ross makes a ugly shot off of the bad pass.

Ross blocks Dalembert.

Ross goes out on the break and scores easily!


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Ross with a nice block and fast break.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Roscoe_Clipps said:


> Corey Maggette looks asian.


YES, he really does. Wonder if his son has those eyes.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> livingston FREAKING BLOWS
> 
> GET HIM OUT OF THERE AND PUT IN EWING PLEASE


Does Livington blow anymore than the rest of them?? NO ... look at Kaman and Brand, and Cassell


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Green misses the 3.

Cassell misses badly.

AI misses.

Offensive foul on Maggette...


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Cassell shooting *edit* 0-7


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Iggy drives and gets fouled by TT.

Iggy makes both FT's.

Cassell drives and misses.

AI drives and scores.

Korver fouls Ross, non-shooting.

No maggette we don't need that right now but a good defensive block and gets fouled. Made it up, good man.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell to Mobley for the layup.

AI misses the jumper.

Cassell iwth the offensive foul and technical. Good flop by AI.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Nice flop by iverson. Several terrible calls. **** that ref.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Booo now the refs are sucking...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Randolph misses both FT's.

Brand works hard, scores, and gets fouled. Wow they fouled Brand 3 times before they called the foul.

Brand makes the FT.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

LOL Ross blocks Randolph badly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell gets fouled.

Cassell makes 1 out of 2.

AI travels, finally!

Timeout taken.

Clippers down 8.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette drives and gets fouled, keep driving Mags. Just driving.

Maggette makes both FT's!

Iggy misses the 3 badly but Henderson gets and AI misses a layup.

AI steals it.

AI drives and scores...

Clippers turn over and Iggy scores.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

good lord. 14 turnovers. :dead:

uke:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand drives, scores, and gets fouled.

Brand misses the FT.

AI misses the jumper.

Cassell makes a shot finally!!! Nice move by him.

Brand with the steal!

Cassell to Maggette and Maggette gets fouled on the drive. DRIVE MAGGETTE DRIVE!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette makes 1 out of 2.

Livingston fouls AI................. Come on Livingston get your head into the game.

AI makes both Ft's.

Mobley posts up and scores nicely.

Iggy misses a 3.

Half.


----------



## 9diamonds (Apr 12, 2006)

Cant believe a player could have 4 Turnovers in about 4 minutes


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Half:

Clippers 43
Sixers 48

A much better quarter than the first. Not great but at least they are only losing by 5 now and playing decently. Brand needs to keep working hard as he is doing, Maggette needs to continue to just drive they can't stop his drive, and everyone else needs to step up.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Hey GoClips: 

Chime in ... we don't bite. I remember your name from another site.


----------



## 9diamonds (Apr 12, 2006)

hmmm..... NBA.com's scores are horrible,it said that it was the beginning of 2nd quarter on my computer


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Dynasty Raider said:


> Hey GoClips:
> 
> Chime in ... we don't bite. I remember your name from another site.


I agree, feel free to chat with us GoClips!


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

BRING BACK COREY!!!!!!!


Stop yelling at the guys and let them play. They've been in this system for more than 2 years and prep for every game. What is the problem? Let them play. Call your plays during time outs. GEEZZZZZZ!!!!

BRING IN COREY, AGAIN!!!! Before Dunleavy trades him.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

If only the clippers could make a three.
If only cassell could stop killing the rythm.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

See what happens when you leave a player (Shaun) in long enough to get a feel for the game instead of YANKING him after one mistake? Remember Wilcox' infamous yanks?

I'm afraid, Y'ALL, Dunleavy will NOT be leading us to a ring. We MAY get back to the playoffs, but that will be it. If we make it, I don't think we'll go as far as we did last year. (I SURE WANT TO BE WRONG ABOUT THIS STATEMENT.)

Where would we be without Corey and his energy and hustle?   Don't worry, Dunleavy will take care of that!!!!

Who are our BIGS?


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

MAYBE, JUST MAYBE ... bringing Corey off the bench isn't working.

I have a brilliant idea ... LET'S START COREY so we don't have to rely on him to save the game!!!! Let's start off leading and let the other team come from behind.

What a clever thought!!!


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

QRoss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

cadarn said:


> QRoss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Too bad he can't do that as a starter and not need Corey to inspire the team to get him to the point where that shot means something!


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

I think Elton needs to take some tme off, he deserves it. I'm sure they can come up with a reason ... he just looks like he has no energy. He cannot lasts for 82 games without taking some time off.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Cassell :nonono:


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

BRILLIANT ....

Yank Shaun, whose played good in the 4th to bring Cassell in who hasn't done one thing right the entire game, for the last 30 seconds, AND as he's done ALL GAME ... Cassell turns the ball over trying to be the HERO!!!!

BRILLIANT DUNLEAVY ... Yeah $10Million/year ... GOOD LUCK.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Dynasty Raider said:


> I think Elton needs to take some tme off, he deserves it. I'm sure they can come up with a reason ... he just looks like he has no energy. He cannot lasts for 82 games without taking some time off.


Are you even watching the game? 29 points, 8 rebounds, 1 block, 2 steals


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

cadarn said:


> Are you even watching the game? 29 points, 8 rebounds, 1 block, 2 steals


You KNOW I'm watching the game and I still say ... ELTON NEEDS SOME TIME OFF.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

COREY!!!!!!

Good shot, good look ... missed by a fraction of an inch.

OT


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Dynasty Raider said:


> COREY!!!!!!
> 
> Good shot, good look ... missed by a fraction of an inch.
> 
> OT


yeah, not his fault, that possession was handled terribly. Why not use a timeout?


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

cadarn said:


> yeah, not his fault, that possession was handled terribly. Why not use a timeout?


Caugh up in the moment, I guess. That shot looked good though.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

This is the EB that I like to see. Hustling, knocking shots, rebounding. He just had a 3-point play, hope the Clips pull this one out.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

stop losing the ****ing ball!


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

WhoDaBest23 said:


> This is the EB that I like to see. Hustling, knocking shots, rebounding. He just had a 3-point play, hope the Clips pull this one out.


I hope so too, but they do have "The Answer" for a game this close.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

I don't think TT has good hands.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Man Cassell is so clutch with those FTs, it's not even funny.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

WhoDaBest23 said:


> Man Cassell is so clutch with those FTs, it's not even funny.


Honestly, it's unbelievable. Even after a terrible game he still makes em.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

WhoDaBest23 said:


> Man Cassell is so clutch with those FTs, it's not even funny.


That's the least he can do ... afterall, he's a major reason for us being back so far. But, he is CLUTCH at the free throw line. Although, a couple of those fouls on him could have gone either way.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Keep the ball out of CASSELL'S hands. Please


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Dynasty Raider said:


> I don't think TT has good hands.


me neither. :curse:



> Keep the ball out of CASSELL'S hands. Please


he should not be taking a shot! :curse:


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Who else on our team gets up as high as Corey for rebounds?


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

QUESTION: Did Dunleavy pull Maggette and the crowd booed so loud that he changed is mind after the time out?

I heard he pulled someone and then the crowd booed. I thought it was Corey, but then Corey came back. Who was it if not Corey?


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Whew!!!!

What a game ... I hope to not see another one of those this season. Too much for the heart.

~good night~


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Another ugly win. I hope to god someone shows up to play against the lakers.
Final Score
103-97


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

What a love-hate relationship during a game.

1. One second, im like Cassell, can you hit the broad side of the barn? The next second hes hitting clutch free throws.

2. One second, im like Ross, can you make a layup please? Next second, hits a couple clutch shots. 

3. One second, im like, Brand, why are you letting shavlik randolph Look like amare stodamire, next second, brand takes over the game with his best effort of the year. 

4. One second im like, Tim Thomas, what an incredible rebound/shot, next second, hes throwing the ball away.

5. One second Im like maggette im going to kill you for taking that shot you know you shouldnt have, the next second he hits one or gets the rebound.

I sure hope no one with heart trouble was watching this game....such a roller coaster of emotions. 

Whats up with dunleavvy subbing people in and out when cassell was trying to concentrate on his freethrows. ALmost iced his own guy out. I think the crowd was even booing during it.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

man, i didnt catch the whole game just the 4th and OT, but what i saw, Elton played great and Corey is playing again like he was a couple of years ago when we gave him that contract extension....so im liking Corey too...and Sam...hmm...those clutch free throws...he shot horrible but after all that he still knocked em down Q did somethings too   Q and Cuttino two guys i could never badmouth no matter what they do or dont do :biggrin: 

GO CLIPPErS 

the scary thing is that once again we played an ugly game and i still dont think we have played our best...when we do WATCH OUT MAAAN!!!


----------



## Number2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Yes.. I was booing when Dun was taking out Corey !! I didn't understand it.. Corey can play good D at that point of the game.. But was back in again after the time out??? strange I tell ya..


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I didn't have the "pleasure" to watch the 4th quarter and OT. I don't like how the Clippers are playing right now but they some figure out a way to win. It is ok for now but they need to improve and fast.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Wilcox had 15 boards in 30 minutes against Philly, yet Dunleavy was playing him behind Mikki Moore. Nice coaching job. 

To pull Corey w/1:43 left in the game after it was COREY that got this team going. What is Dunleavy smoking because he is certainly NOT in the game. I hope he will explain what he was thinking when he did that because 17,000 fans can't be wrong for booing him for doing that.

Phil Jackson is going to eat him alive when we play them because Duneavy will not let our guys play.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

I dont like dunleavvy, but you cant fault such a substitution. At the end of the game, you go for rebounds/defense/offense, etc. At that point, the CLippers didnt need a rebound, they needed defense, which maggette wasnt that bad in during the game, but wasnt that good neither (blown coverage a couple times on korver three pointers). so he replaced maggette with the better defender, livingston. However, after cassell MADE the free throw, he then replaced Cassell, with the better defender Maggette. 

But, by putting livvy in there after the first free throw, he made sure that the good defender was out there, in case cassell missed the FT, and then cassell couldnt be subbed out. 

Then after that, the ball goes down the floor, then back to the clippers. SO dunleavvy again goes offense defense...takes out livingston, puts back cassell. Ball goes down the floor, again, stop in time, dunleavvy swaps out Cassell and thomas for the better defenders mobley and livingston.

Hey, im not a big dunleavvy fan, but thats good coaching.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

yamaneko said:


> I dont like dunleavvy, but you cant fault such a substitution. At the end of the game, you go for rebounds/defense/offense, etc. At that point, the CLippers didnt need a rebound, they needed defense, which maggette wasnt that bad in during the game, but wasnt that good neither (blown coverage a couple times on korver three pointers). so he replaced maggette with the better defender, livingston. However, after cassell MADE the free throw, he then replaced Cassell, with the better defender Maggette.
> 
> But, by putting livvy in there after the first free throw, he made sure that the good defender was out there, in case cassell missed the FT, and then cassell couldnt be subbed out.
> 
> ...


 i happen to agree...all these substitutions shouldn't be viewed as necessarily negative...dunleavy is just trying to match personel with what the opposition is doing...we are one of the few teams in the league that goes 8 deep, so the patterns might not make sense to us, but i think dun is doing the right things...i mean, it's probably difficult managing 8 players that could all be starters...each with their strengths and weaknesses...i think he's done a good job so far in dictating a positive team dynamic...


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Dynasty Raider said:


> Wilcox had 15 boards in 30 minutes against Philly, yet Dunleavy was playing him behind Mikki Moore. Nice coaching job.
> 
> To pull Corey w/1:43 left in the game after it was COREY that got this team going. What is Dunleavy smoking because he is certainly NOT in the game. I hope he will explain what he was thinking when he did that because 17,000 fans can't be wrong for booing him for doing that.
> 
> Phil Jackson is going to eat him alive when we play them because Duneavy will not let our guys play.


So just because one player had a good game against a certain team and another play doesn't, that means that one player is better due to having a better game? That's hilarious, actually. Kaman had 20/20 on the Bobcats when another player on his team had it, will Wilcox ever sniff 20/20? 

Sure, at the moment looking at it, it was stupid taking Maggette out, but looking back, it was the RIGHT move. You needed defense in there and Livingston is a better defender, sad but true. And then right when he had the chance, what did Dunleavy do? Put Maggette right back in for Cassell. I'm not a fan of Dunleavy's rotations, but yesterday he made the right moves.


----------

